# My newest addition - Surefire M6



## xpitxbullx (Jul 15, 2006)

I just received a Surefire M6 with HOLA. I've ordered the AWR M6-R battery pack. Are the MN20 and MN21 lamp assemblies the only things I can do to this? Is there a more powerful setup I can use besides the MN21 HOLA?

I hear the KL6 LED head will work with this but I'm only interested in 500+ lumens for my M6.

Also, where can I pick up the crenulated head? I have a semi-crenulated head but I like the look of the fully-crenulated one.

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jul 15, 2006)

did yours come with the hola and lola? just wondering


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 15, 2006)

No, just a HOLA and a free coupon for either LOLA or HOLA.

Jeff


----------



## Lips (Jul 15, 2006)

I recently purchased one also with round head.

Looking for the scalloped bezel also. (Petrev told me $70 from surefire, kinda high...)

Gonna be a sweet light when the rechargeables get ready. :rock:


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 20, 2006)

:bump: Gotta be something out there.

Jeff


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeff, I might be mistaken, but don't the ARCMania LED Towers (assuming you could find one) work in the badboy M6's?


----------



## cy (Jul 20, 2006)

cooooolest thing for M6 is M6R NMH pack. much more useful light when each run is not costing you $10 for 20 minutes. 
multi cell MNH packs are safer than multi cell li-ion packs. especially when recharging. 

Surefire needs to put M6R into production. until then willie hunt boards were available to build your own...

KL6 looks out of place on M6 body. fits much better on M3 body. much rather pack L6, rather than M6 with 5watt led module. kinda of a waste of resource.


----------



## seattlite (Jul 20, 2006)

cy,

Did you run the KL6 with you M6-R pack? Also, have you ran your M6-R with a SFTH module?

Thanks,
Richard



cy said:


> cooooolest thing for M6 is M6R NMH pack. much more useful light when each run is not costing you $10 for 20 minutes.
> multi cell MNH packs are safer than multi cell li-ion packs. especially when recharging.
> 
> Surefire needs to put M6R into production. until then willie hunt boards were available to build your own...
> ...


----------



## petrev (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi

The brightest bulb that fits in a 7.2V nominal M6 is the Osram 64275AX running at 7V Regulated using an MN adapter (not yet available) or an MN adapted thus . . .

*Method as in thread*



petrev said:


> Hi Curtis
> 
> Bulb first - this is my *MN21-64275*
> 
> ...



Runs easier and longer with an XTN36 +AWR-HDM6-4800
Note-Vested Interest

Cheers Pete

ps Hope to post full photo-method soon . . .


----------



## cy (Jul 20, 2006)

have ran several 5watt turbo modules in M6, including an Xbin. sold them off. kinda bulky to carry for that little output. M6 needs NM21 to do justice! 

much rather run KL6 on M3 body with 2x 17500 li-ion or 3x 123. 

for safety in high current multi cell packs, NMH wins hands down over li-ion. that would change with saphion li-ion tech, but runtime for high drain applications is not up to par yet. 

IMHO. for now M6R is still state of the art for M6...



seattlite said:


> cy,
> 
> Did you run the KL6 with you M6-R pack? Also, have you ran your M6-R with a SFTH module?
> 
> ...


----------



## ianb (Jul 20, 2006)

I know there were concerns with running the Arcmania towers in Surefire shock isloated bezels like the M series (M3T/M4/M6) for longer periods as there is not much of a heatsink to keep the LED cool, They are run at around 1000ma I believe, which is about max so a good heatsink is needed for longer runs. I believe surefire heads such as the KT1 and KT2 are better as they don't have the shock isolation, though this doesn't help as you have an M6 

Yes, the AWR pack does offer awesome runtime for a few cents of electricity to charge it rather than 6 cr123's every 20 mins!

Ian


----------



## seattlite (Jul 20, 2006)

cy said:


> .....
> 
> IMHO. for now M6R is still state of the art for M6...


I TOTALLY agree!!! I got pack #36. M6/MN21/M6-R pack is a combo that's pretty hard to beat. I probably would have sold off my M6 if I didn't get the M6-R pack.


----------



## Topper (Jul 20, 2006)

The MN16 is the LOLA recommended by js...I just found my M6-R manual to double check that. I love my M6-R cells (I bought 2: #022 #023) I just use the 500 lumen MN21 so far.
Topper


----------



## Bogus1 (Jul 20, 2006)

petrev's correct on this one. I've been running his setup and it completely blows away the stock Surefire Lamp Assemblies in all aspects including beam quality. The turbo head then becomes adjustable by changing the bulb height to create either very smooth flood or a very focused hot spot.

Sure a Nimh pack is safer and on that count better. However you can run the M6 with protected LIRs and these are lighter weight with low self discharge. You also don't run much risk of over discharging protected LIRs in use.


----------



## cy (Jul 20, 2006)

best thing about running M6R is you can switch to a fully loaded stock M6 cr123 battery pack instantly. 

6x primary lithiums is still the combo to beat for long storage life for M6. 

NMH packs will self discharge to certain extend. inbetween top ups. So I'll keep a fresh set of CR123 in stock M6 pack ready to go!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 20, 2006)

Where do you guys get the M6R packs?


----------



## cy (Jul 20, 2006)

that's the rub about M6R packs.... JS is no longer mfg them. too time/$ intensive to make. willie hunt's regulation board was available from JS to make your own. 

there's two posts about doing just that, w/improvement in connectors. probably the only weakness of M6R, besides not being able to get one. 

IMHO, surefire should be making these...



BugOutGear_USA said:


> Where do you guys get the M6R packs?


----------



## petrev (Jul 22, 2006)

cy said:


> that's the rub about M6R packs.... JS is no longer mfg them. too time/$ intensive to make. willie hunt's regulation board was available from JS to make your own.
> 
> there's two posts about doing just that, w/improvement in connectors. probably the only weakness of M6R, besides not being able to get one.
> 
> IMHO, surefire should be making these...



Hi AWR's HD-M6 3300 and 4800 packs are the new, JS approved, alternative for a regulated rechargeable M6 - available *here*

and on the subject of Lamp Assemblies . . .

Just Posted Thread

*DIY SF-MN21 (MNxx) to BiPin Conversion - Method +Photos*

Cheers Pete


----------

